

Domain for servers, which one you would choose? - wocp

Hello there, I have a site which uses a .com domain, and I want to contract a server for its external services.<p>I don&#x27;t know what domain I have to use.<p>Supposing my domain is: google.com, is it better to use google.net or googleservers.com?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
rootuid
.com beats .net

~~~
wocp
Yes, I think that too, but in this case I will not use this as public domain
but as internal support.

